
Show HN: Wayfind Maps – For Navigating Apartment Complexes in DFW - WayfindMaps
https://www.wayfindmaps.com/
======
WayfindMaps
We created this website in order to help door to door delivery people in the
Dallas area. The website uses a MERN stack and we host about 500 apartment
complex site maps.

Here are some example pages:

This is a high quality map of 'Cool Springs'
[https://www.wayfindmaps.com/aptpage/5e963dcec120e83050f3eb35](https://www.wayfindmaps.com/aptpage/5e963dcec120e83050f3eb35)

This complex gave us a map, but it's of questionable quality
[https://www.wayfindmaps.com/aptpage/5e963dcec120e83050f3eb3e](https://www.wayfindmaps.com/aptpage/5e963dcec120e83050f3eb3e)

Here's an example of a complex that doesn't have map data yet:
[https://www.wayfindmaps.com/aptpage/5e963dcec120e83050f3ec36](https://www.wayfindmaps.com/aptpage/5e963dcec120e83050f3ec36)

Our strategy for map collection is to reach out to apartment complexes
directly, and to take map submissions from users. We would very much like your
feedback.

~~~
dschep
Do you have any plans of georeferencing the images so you can see your own GPS
position on the map?

